# The right L (catfish) for my tank



## ofird (Mar 29, 2004)

Lately I have taken great interest in these lovely creatures and I am trying to find a real nice one or two for my tank.

I have setup this low tech, (with your help as well  )- 









*Specs:
*the temperature is around 27 C, and I plan to change 10% monthly. I have excel and low dose of ferts added to the tank on a schedule, the PH is around 7.2, the volume is 200 L (net)

The Ls I am seeking for should be small enough for this tank (up to 10-12 cm) and capable to survive in this conditions, of course that I will feed with the appropriate food

I got the L80, L200, L201 and L204 under the radar...

Anyone got some suggestions / experience?


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

how about something that's not so pleco-ish, like L010a?

Bushies are always nice, like L034 or L180

The king tiger (L066) and queen arabesques (L260) are both favorites, and commonly available, if you know where to look.

L200 is a rather large pleco. It will be alright in your size tank, but your plants probably won't make it lol. Come to think of it, the bushies might uproot stuff, too.


----------



## ofird (Mar 29, 2004)

dravenxavier said:


> how about something that's not so pleco-ish, like L010a? got 2 of those, red and beautiful
> 
> Bushies are always nice, like L034 or L180 ancistrus - got the albino one
> 
> ...


 right! he is out !

I have narrowed it down to 2: L201 and L204 - what do you think?


----------



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

if it's between the two, I'd be partial to L201, if anything for the smaller adult size.

Two other attractive, available species are L307 and L340, in case you need some more suggestions for later, too.


----------



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

L46 ftw....:icon_eek:


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

L038 peckoltia sp.


----------



## gtriever (Mar 12, 2009)

For a smaller pl*co, "Rubberlip" or "Bulldog" (Chaetostoma cf. thomasi), but good luck on a "correct" L-number. I've seen them listed as L-187a, L-187b, L-188a, and L-146a.


----------



## ofird (Mar 29, 2004)

thanks, already own one as well


----------



## asil (Mar 23, 2009)

*Not really a pleco but.....*

often sold as a "butterfly pleco" but is not the hilstream loach is a neat little suckerfish that will clean your tank and stays quite small. I love em.


----------



## ofird (Mar 29, 2004)

gosh - i should have listed my fauna, sorry guys - i also have the hillstream ones - they are cool!
i have narrowed my choices to 
l201








l204








l80








l66








 L15








l340








l270








L260








lda31 








- what do you think?


----------



## asil (Mar 23, 2009)

the l 260 looks neat awsome color pattern!:thumbsup:


----------

